# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Hernesaaren raitiotie

## olanik

Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta käsittelee 3.4. Hernesaaren osayleiskaavan suunnitteluohjelmaa. Siellä mielestäni ensimmäistä kertaa puhutaan yhtään tarkemmin Hernesaaren raitioyhteydestä. Aiemmin muistan vain lukeneeni, että liikenne on "tarkoitus hoitaa raitiovaunulinjalla". Nyt kerrotaan, että tavoitteena on keskustayhteys Telakkakadun ja Bulevardin kautta.




> Katujen mitoituksessa varaudutaan raitiovaunuliikenteeseen ja alueelle suunnitellaan raitiovaunun kääntöpaikka. --- Raitiovaunuyhteys Telakkakadun kautta Bulevardille on tavoitteena. Ratkaisut suunnitellaan yhteistyössä HKL:n kanssa. Raitiovaunuille varataan omat ajoneuvoliikenteestä erotetut kaistat. Raitiovaununlinjan päätepysäkki on Hernesaaressa.



Hernesaaren osayleiskaavaluonnos esitellään lautakunnalle alkukesästä, ja osayleiskaavaehdotuksen pitäisi tulla esittelyyn 2009, jolloin kaupunginvaltuusto voisi hyväksyä sen mahdollisesti 2010.

En keksinyt tälle viestille mitään valmista ketjua, mutta mielestäni se ansaitseekin omansa, koska ei varsinaisesti liity mihinkään muuhun. Mielenkiintoista alkaa seurata tämänkin projektin (tuskallisen hidasta) edistymistä. Mahtavaa, että nyt ollaan tilanteessa, jossa samaan aikaan on vireillä useita, vielä jokseenkin varman tuntuisia raitiotiehankkeita.

----------


## 339-DF

Sikäli kuin se HKL:stä riippuu, niin Munkkisaareen tulee metroasema joskus vuonna 2050, ja sitten on halvinta hoitaa homma liityntäbussilla Munkkisaaresta Hernesaaren kärkeen.

Ennen metroa ei tietenkään kannata tehdä ratikkaa tilapäisesti, joten bussilla ajetaan kuten tähänkin asti, mitä nyt vähän tiheämmin.

Oikeasti olen sitä mieltä, että Hernesaari on luonnollista ratikka-aluetta urbaanina kantakaupunkialueena. Jos jonnekin Munkkisaareen joskus joku metro tulee, joka ei edes kulje keskustaan vaan lähinnä korvaa bussin 14B (!), niin se ei kilpaile ratikan kanssa millään tavalla.

Telakkakatu ei ehkä ole paras mahdollinen Bulevardin hitauden vuoksi. Ratakuilun täytön jälkeen Telakkakadulle kuitenkin saataneen omat kaistat. Siitä huolimatta Linjaus Tehtaankatua ja Korkeavuorenkatua olisi ehkä nopeampi. Joka tapauksessa kaikki kolme vaihtoehtoa pitäisi tutkia huolella: Telakkakatu, Freda, Korkeavuorenkatu.

----------


## 339-DF

Asia etenee. Kesäkuussa Hernesaaren osayleiskaavaluonnos oli julkisesti esillä, ja tarkoitus on, että kaava viedään lautakuntaan syksyllä. Valtuusto hyväksynee kaavan 2011. Telakka poistuu alueelta vuoden 2012 loppuun mennessä, ja sitten vasta alkaa asuinrakentaminen.

Kaavaan liittyvät havainnekuvat, joita en netistä löytänyt, ovat esillä vanhalla linja-autoasemalla Laiturissa. Raitiovaunujen osalta sekä varsinainen kaavaluonnos että mainiot havainnekuvat lupaavat hyvää. Raitiotie kulkee Bulevardilta Telakkakatua ja Eiranrantaa pitkin alueen uudelle pääkadulle, joka kaartaa loivasti pohjoisesta etelään ja tekee lopuksi käännöksen idän suuntaan päättyäkseen täyttöalueelle helikopterikentän edustalle, minne havainnekuvien mukaan tulee myös raitiovaunun kääntöpaikka. Varsinaisessa kaavakartassa kääntöpaikka on parisataa metriä pohjoisempana.

Ratikalle varataan omat kaistat Hernesaaressa. Telakkakadulla ratikka on suunniteltu "satamaradan paikalle", mutta käsittäisin tämän kuitenkin niin, että matala kuilu täytetään ja ratikka kulkee omilla kaistoilla levenevän Telakkakadun keskellä.

Pysäkkiväli Hernesaaressa on sopivan pitkä, Telakkakadulta jättäisin yhden kaavailluista pysäkkipareista pois matkanteon jouduttamiseksi.

Tarkoitushan on, että linjaa 6 jatketaan Hernesaareen nyt kun Jätkäsaaren uusimman linjastomallin mukaan sen liikenne hoidetaan kokonaan Kampin kautta.

Kaavassa ei ole mainintaa metroasemista sen paremmin Munkki- kuin Hernesaareenkaan, joten ilmeisesti KSV ei ole paljon arvoa antanut taannoiselle HKL:n kaavailulle Munkkisaaren metrosta.

----------


## hmikko

> Kaavassa ei ole mainintaa metroasemista sen paremmin Munkki- kuin Hernesaareenkaan, joten ilmeisesti KSV ei ole paljon arvoa antanut taannoiselle HKL:n kaavailulle Munkkisaaren metrosta.


Tämä siis oli joku muu kuin jokin Laajasalon metrovaihtoehdoista? En näemmä ole suunnitelmista ihan kärryillä, mutta jos kerran Laajasalon ratikka on päätetty tehdä ja kehärataa jo rakennetaan, niin kai lentokenttä-Laajasalo tms. metrolinjan pitäiskin vaikuttaa aika epätodennäköiseltä.

----------


## Albert

Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnassa 17.9.:
Hernesaaren osayleiskaavaluonnos



> Alueen joukkoliikenneratkaisu perustuu raitiotieyhteyteen, joka kulkee Hernesaaresta Telakkakadun ja Bulevardin kautta keskustaan. Lisäksi jatkossa tutkitaan mahdollisuuksia vesibussiverkoston kehittämiselle.
> ---
> Suunnittelualueen kokoojakadun mitoituksessa varaudutaan raitiovaunuliikenteeseen ja alueelle mitoitetaan raitiovaunun kääntöpaikka. Raitiovaunuyhteys rakennetaan Eiranrannan ja Telakkakadun kautta Bulevardille. Raitiovaunuille varataan omat ajoneuvoliikenteestä erotetut kaistat. Raitiovaununlinjan päätepysäkki on Hernesaaressa.

----------


## teme

Sitten on vielä tunnelialoite (Helistö):



> ... Hernesaaren osayleiskaava on valmisteilla. Jätkäsaaren ja Hernesaaren välistä yhteysmahdollisuutta on selvitetty. Pysyvä siltaratkaisu meren yli ei ole Länsiterminaalin toiminnan takia mahdollinen. Satamassa liikennöi laivoja parin tunnin välein, joten myöskään nosto- tai kääntösilta ei olisi ollut toimiva ratkaisu.
> 
> Hernesaaren ja Jätkäsaaren välisen satama-altaan alittavaa kevyen liikenteen yhteyttä on myös alustavasti selvitetty. Länsiterminaalin kohdalla veden syvyys on noin 10 metriä. Meren alittavaan tunneliin johtavien ramppien pituuksiksi tulisi molemmilla puolilla yli 200 metriä, joten ramppeineen tunnelin kokonaispituus olisi noin 650 metriä. Mikäli rampit haluttaisiin rakentaa kaltevuudeltaan esteettömäksi, tulisi tunnelille vielä satoja metrejä lisää pituutta. Näin pitkän kevyen liikenteen tunnelin rakentamista ei ole katsottu järkeväksi, eikä se olisi ollut käyttäjien kannalta miellyttävä ratkaisu.
> http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...e_jalanku.html


Toimisikohan tuo ratikkatunnelina? Joo, tulisi kallis ja suuaukotkin olisi pitkiä, mutta siis suhteessa liikenteellisiin hyötyihin.

Joku ratkaisu tuolle välille pitäisi joka tapauksessa keksiä, vaikka sitten lautta. KSV selvitää (huom. ei Helistön aloitteesta) köysirataa...

----------


## kouvo

> Joku ratkaisu tuolle välille pitäisi joka tapauksessa keksiä, vaikka sitten lautta.


Turkkusest mallia.

----------


## kultsiballo

> Turkkusest mallia.


Juu, jos se tarkoittaa vuosikymmenten mittaista jahkailua, sitten yritetään tehdä nopea päätös ja sitten ihmetellään, kun naapurit ei haluakaan liittyä siihen.

 t. raisiolainen.

----------


## hmikko

> Juu, jos se tarkoittaa vuosikymmenten mittaista jahkailua, sitten yritetään tehdä nopea päätös ja sitten ihmetellään, kun naapurit ei haluakaan liittyä siihen.


Asun Turussa enkä lainkaan ihmettele, jos Raisio ei halua liittyä förilinjastoon.

----------


## 339-DF

Kslk käsittelee 14.8. Telakkarannan asemakaavaa, mukana on myös päivitetty Telakkakadun liikennesuunnitelma. http://www.hel.fi/hki/Ksv/fi/P__t_ks...-14_Kslk_21_El

Telakkakadulla on saatu taivuteltua liikennesuunnittelu toteuttamaan lähes suosituslevyiset ratikkakaistat  ensimmäistä kertaa. Kaistan leveys on 6,2 m eli vielä uupuu 0,2 m suosituksesta. Suunta on oikea. Olen tyytyväinen. Kartan C- ja D-leikkaukset tosin mietityttävät, sillä niistä ei käy ilmi, miten paljon tilaa kiskojen ja autokaistan välissä todellisuudessa on idän puolella.

Autokaistoja on samalla kavennettu niin, että niiden leveys ei ole 3,5 vaan 3,3. Toki turha toivo, että tälläkään kaistaleveydellä noudatettaisiin sitä 40 km/h nopeutta, jonka liikennesuunnittelu optimistisesti kadun varteen lätkii. Mutta ehkä nopeudet ovat silti pienempiä kuin alkuperäisellä mitoituksella.

Minusta liikennesuunnitelma on tällaisenaan varsin hyvä ja toteutuskelpoinen. Toivotaan, että toteutukseen päästään nopeasti, niin saadaan samalla sitten kokemuksia siitä, miten raitioliikenteen luotettavuus ja kustannustaso eroavat Tyynenmerenkadulla ja Telakkakadulla. Jospa se taivuttelisi liikennesuunnittelijat tekemään jatkossakin parempaa liikenneympäristöä raitioliikenteelle.

----------


## 339-DF

Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta kokoustaa huomenna vaihteeksi Hernesaaren osayleiskaavasta. Nyt liikennesuunnitelmaa on korjattu niin, että raitiovaunukaistan leveys on 6,4 metriä. Hyvä!

http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...D513/Liite.pdf

----------


## ultrix

Kuusikaistainen katu, mutta kapeimmillaan vain 17 metriä leveyttä ajoradoilla  silti riittävästi tilaa kaikille kulkuneuvoille. Näyttää hienolta!

----------


## GT8N

> Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta kokoustaa huomenna vaihteeksi Hernesaaren osayleiskaavasta. Nyt liikennesuunnitelmaa on korjattu niin, että raitiovaunukaistan leveys on 6,4 metriä. Hyvä!


Oho! Ei tosiaan meinaa uskoa, että tämäkin päivä nähtiin. Hieno asia, toivottavasti sama linja jatkuu muissakin suunnittelukohteessa. 

Vielä kun Hernesaaren linjalla saisi suunnitteluun huomioitavaksi riittävän pitkät pysäkit (~60m), jotta edellytyksiä kaksinajoon siirtymiseen ei torpattaisi heti. Tai jos pysäkkejä ei haluta tehdä riittävän pitkiksi, niin edes niiden sijoituspaikoissa huomioitaisiin mahdollisuus pidentämiseen ilman kohtuuttomia kustannuksia/liikennejärjestelyjä. (Taitaa vain olla sellaista rakettitiedettä, ettei ymmärrys riitä).

----------


## hezec

> Tai jos pysäkkejä ei haluta tehdä riittävän pitkiksi, niin edes niiden sijoituspaikoissa huomioitaisiin mahdollisuus pidentämiseen ilman kohtuuttomia kustannuksia/liikennejärjestelyjä.


Ei tuo nyt mahdottomalta näytä... Päättäri on tarpeeksi pitkä jo valmiiksi, ehkä laiturin korotusta lukuun ottamatta. Keskimmäisen voi venyttää eteläpäästä seuraavaan risteykseen ja tehdä pysäköintihärdellille oman kääntöpaikan (ei kai kukaan Hernesaaren eteläpäästä sinne autoa tuo, joten poistuminen vain siihen suuntaan on turha). Pohjoinen pysäkki on ikävässä raossa, mutta sen voi siirtää kokonaan itään risteyksen ohi  katualuekin on siinä leveämpi. Kunnallistekniikkaa voinee joutua samalla vähän siirtelemään, mutta rahaa palaa joka tapauksessa. Ei silti vaikuta kaupungin hankalimmalta pidennyskohteelta.

----------


## teme

> Oho! Ei tosiaan meinaa uskoa, että tämäkin päivä nähtiin. Hieno asia, toivottavasti sama linja jatkuu muissakin suunnittelukohteessa.


Mä luulen että pelästyivät, kun ilmoitin että mielenosoituksellisesti käymme DF:n kanssa jumittamassa KSV:n hissit kerroksiin 6 ja 4 jos tää ei muuten mene jakeluun.  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

> Mä luulen että pelästyivät, kun ilmoitin että mielenosoituksellisesti käymme DF:n kanssa jumittamassa KSV:n hissit kerroksiin 6 ja 4 jos tää ei muuten mene jakeluun.


Milläs me ruvetaan uhkailemaan, että saadaan Bulsa kuntoon? Nyt kun näyttää siltä, että Hietalahden torilta Hernesaaren kärkeen uudisradasta tulee oikein hyvä, niin pitäisi saada vielä varmistettua, että Bulsa vetää riittävän laadukkaasti ja luotettavasti, jottei koko hyvä nopea linja kaadu siihen.

Se Bulsa on tosi ongelma siksi, että nykyiset pyöräkaistat on liian kapeat, mutta puihin ei saa koskea ja varmaan HKM vastustaa suunnilleen kaikkea muutakin siellä. No, ehkä ne suostuis siihen, että kavennetaan jalkakäytävää siten että reunakivilinja kulkee puiden kohdalla, jolloin pp-kaistat sais kadun tasoon ja nykyistä leveämmiksi. Mutta jos ne ovat nykyistä leveämpiä, niin se on bye bye pysäköinti, ovenavaustila ym huomioiden. Sekin taitaa olla vaikea paikka.

Autoliikenteen voi mun mielestä ohjata Lönkalle ja Uudenmaankadulle, joille muuten saisi lisää kaistoja tarvittaessa, kun ottaisi parkkipaikkoja pois. Bulsalle jäisi esimerkiksi kortteleittain tai parin korttelin pätkissä vaihtuva yksisuuntaisuus, joka estäisi suurimman osan läpiajosta tehokkaasti.

Alkaiskohan olla paikallaan siirtää "Uudenmaan esikaupungissa" pysäköintiä maan alle niin, että Bulsa, Lönkka ja Uudenmaank olisivat parkkipaikattomia? Mä jopa olen vähän sitä mieltä, että kaupunki voisi maksaa siitä parkkihallista ison osan noin niin kuin jalankulun ja pyöräilyn olosuhteiden parantamisen nimissä.

----------


## hmikko

> mutta puihin ei saa koskea


Puuthan voivat vaikka jonkun kesäyön hiljaisina tunteina palaa... (turkulainen ratkaisu muutosvastarintaan).

----------


## teme

Se Bulsan pyörätie on kaikkien mielestä umpisurkea. Otso Kivekäs summas tän fillaripuolelta joskus suurin piirtein niin, että joko Bulsalta lähtee ainakin parkkipaikat ja luultavasti saman tien myös autot, tai sitten vaan otetaan se pyörätie pois ja tehdään pyöräkaistat Uudenmaankadulle ja Lönkalle. Olen jälkimmäisen kannalla.

----------


## 339-DF

Linkki oli jo toisessakin topikissa, mutta ehkä keskustelu sopii silti paremmin tänne Hernesaari-topikkiin. Täällä http://ksv.hel.fi/keskustelut/aiheet...ja_telakkakatu siis on KSV:n tuore liikennesuunnitelman luonnos.

Minusta se on kaikin puolin onnistunut. Ratikkakaistojen leveys on kunnossa. Pysäkkiväli on aika lyhyt, mutta tuleehan tuohon tiheää maankäyttöäkin. Nyt olisi entistä tärkeämpää huolehtia siitä, että Bulevardistakin tulee sujuva, jotta hyvästä uudisradasta saadaan kaikki hyöty ja ilo irti.

Sitä en tiedä, onko Munkkisaaresta löytynyt nyt sopiva paikka tilapäiselle kääntösilmukalle. Sen kanssa oli ainakin jossain vaiheessa hankaluuksia. Kadunrakennus ilmeisesti olisi 20162018, joten olettaisin, että raitiotie olisi käytössä syksyllä 2018.

----------


## petteri

No joo. Itse 300 metrin päässä linjasta asuvana toivoisin vähän tiukempaa tilankäyttöä. Ratikka tarvitsee kaistan vain ja ehdottomasti pohjoiseen ja sekä toki pysäkit, kaista etelään päin on turha, ei siihen suuntaan ruuhkaa ole eikä tule. Eli tuon linjauksen voisi tehdä tiiviimmäksi siirtämällä etelään kulkevan ratikan sekakaistalle. Rööperin ilmeeseen eivät sovi leveät kadut eikä lähiöiden katuleveydet. Säästyvään kolmeen metriin voi sitten asuttaa kuuteen kerrokseen suunnilleen pari sataa lisäasukasta.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Minusta se on kaikin puolin onnistunut.


Näyttää minustakin harvinaisen hyvältä. Leikkauksen G-G kohdalla on piirrettynä yhteydet nykyisen 1A:n kääntösilmukkaan. Jotenkin hassulta tuntuu se, että yhteys silmukasta ja silmukkaan on vain Hernesaaren suuntaan menevällä raiteella; tuossahan olisi ollut mahdollisuus jos jonkinlaiseen varayhteyteen, jos yhteys olisi molemmilla raiteilla. Ilmeisesti kaarresäteitä on arvioitu liian tiukiksi tms, mutta olisi kai tuossa nyt jonkinlaisen innovatiivisen ratkaisun saanut aikaan?

----------


## PepeB

> Näyttää minustakin harvinaisen hyvältä. Leikkauksen G-G kohdalla on piirrettynä yhteydet nykyisen 1A:n kääntösilmukkaan. Jotenkin hassulta tuntuu se, että yhteys silmukasta ja silmukkaan on vain Hernesaaren suuntaan menevällä raiteella; tuossahan olisi ollut mahdollisuus jos jonkinlaiseen varayhteyteen, jos yhteys olisi molemmilla raiteilla. Ilmeisesti kaarresäteitä on arvioitu liian tiukiksi tms, mutta olisi kai tuossa nyt jonkinlaisen innovatiivisen ratkaisun saanut aikaan?


Olisi ihan suotavaa tehdä molempiin suuntiin yhteys Tehtaankadulle, ihan vain kaiken varalta.  :Smile:

----------


## Miccoz

Miksei tuohon voisi tehdä "kahdeksikkoa" yksikiskoisena. Eli nykyinen (punainen) + suunniteltu 6:n reitti (sininen), josta yksiraiteinen varayhteys (vihreä) Hylkeenpyytäjänkadun ja Munkkisaarenkadun kautta suoraan Tehtaankadulle. Tällä saataisiin lisää varmuutta liikennointiin, mikäli Telakkakadulta rannan suunnasta ei kiskot mahdu kääntymään Tehtaankadulle. Tosin tässä voi ongelmana olla tuo Hylkeenpyytäjänkadun ja Munkkisaarenkadun risteys.
Tuon voisi tehdä jo nyt, eikä muutaman vuoden päästä, jolloin 1A:n reitti voisi kiertää myös Eiranrannan.

----------


## hmikko

^ Tarkoitus on joka tapauksessa jatkaa Hernesaareen, ja tuommoinen eri suuntiin kulkevien ratikoiden hajauttaminen keskellä reittiä vaan eksyttäisi matkustajia.

----------


## Jusa

Itse asiassa onko nykyinen 1A silmukka enää tarpeellinen, mikäli käyttäisi samaa uutta Hernesaaren silmukkaa yhdessä Bulevardin ratikan kanssa.

----------


## Miccoz

> ^ Tarkoitus on joka tapauksessa jatkaa Hernesaareen, ja tuommoinen eri suuntiin kulkevien ratikoiden hajauttaminen keskellä reittiä vaan eksyttäisi matkustajia.





> Itse asiassa onko nykyinen 1A silmukka enää tarpeellinen, mikäli käyttäisi samaa uutta Hernesaaren silmukkaa yhdessä Bulevardin ratikan kanssa.


Mikäli ymmärsin oikein, 1A ei enää kulkisi nykyiselle päättärilleen kun tuo uusi rata Hernesaareen valmistuu? Näin ollen tuo toimisi vain varayhteytenä mikäli Hernesaaresta ei pääsisi Bulevardin kautta pois, kun tuossa suunnitelmassa ei ollut muuta mahdollisuutta kuin kääntyä ennen Hernesaarta Tehtaankadulle.

----------


## late-

> Tosin tässä voi ongelmana olla tuo Hylkeenpyytäjänkadun ja Munkkisaarenkadun risteys.


Ja onkin. Sisäreunasta sisäreunaan ei mahdu kääntymään. Ulkoreunasta ulkoreunaan saattaisi mahtua, mutta Munkkisaarenkadun alla on telakan suurjännitekaapeli (tms), jonka siirtäminen maksaisi aika lailla. Muutenkin noin pitkä rataosuus pelkkänä varayhteytenä olisi melko kallis. Varayhteyttä varmaankin sovitellaan vielä Tehtaankadun risteykseen, mutta hyvin vaikeaa sitä on saada mahtumaan.

Yksikiskoista raitiotietä on muuten hankalaa liikennöidä. Yksiraiteista helpompaa.

----------


## Miccoz

> Ja onkin. Sisäreunasta sisäreunaan ei mahdu kääntymään. Ulkoreunasta ulkoreunaan saattaisi mahtua, mutta Munkkisaarenkadun alla on telakan suurjännitekaapeli (tms), jonka siirtäminen maksaisi aika lailla. Muutenkin noin pitkä rataosuus pelkkänä varayhteytenä olisi melko kallis. Varayhteyttä varmaankin sovitellaan vielä Tehtaankadun risteykseen, mutta hyvin vaikeaa sitä on saada mahtumaan.
> 
> Yksikiskoista raitiotietä on muuten hankalaa liikennöidä. Yksiraiteista helpompaa.


Näin vähän ajattelinkin, olisiko tuossa sitten mahdollista rakentaa myös Bulevardille menevältä radalta yhteys tuohon Pursimiehenkadun silmukkaan, jolloin sitä voisi käyttää varayhteytenä. Esim puolenvaihtovaihde Telakkakadulle ja Tehtaankadulle?
Hyvä huomio yksikiskoisuudesta  :Smile:

----------


## Ketorin

Mitäpä tuumitte, mitä tapahtuu Hietalahden silmukalle sitten joskus, kun kutonen ohjataan etelään? Jääkö se läpimenoreitiksi (jos en väärin muista) välimerenkadulle siirrettävälle seiskalle, ja jos näin, niin saako se olla sellaisenaan, vai siirretäänkö jossain vaiheessa molemmat kiskot joko hietalahden rantatielle tai Kalevankadulle?




> Mikäli ymmärsin oikein, 1A ei enää kulkisi nykyiselle päättärilleen kun tuo uusi rata Hernesaareen valmistuu? Näin ollen tuo toimisi vain varayhteytenä mikäli Hernesaaresta ei pääsisi Bulevardin kautta pois, kun tuossa suunnitelmassa ei ollut muuta mahdollisuutta kuin kääntyä ennen Hernesaarta Tehtaankadulle.


Jos seurataan linjastosuunnitelmaa, niin ykkösenhän pitäisi ajaa enteiselle päättärilleen, mutta Töölön Kautta. 

Veikkaan, että kun tätä ykkösen kiertoa Mannerheimientien kautta on seurattu pari vuotta, niin Fredrikinkadun oikaisu rakennetaan viimein. Ikävän hyvässä kunnossa vain se osuus, joten sitä ei voi näpprästi sitoa kadun perusparannukseen.

----------


## 339-DF

Ks-lautakunta käsittelee Telakkakadun ja Hietalahdenrannan liikennesuunnitelmaa 18.8.2015. http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...annan_lii.html Edelleen erittäin hyvännäköinen suunnitelma. Toivottavasti toteutuu suunnitellulla tavalla. Aikataulua on täsmennetty, työt olisi tarkoitus tehdä 20162018.

Ketorinin arveluihin Hietalahden silmukasta heittäisin, että veikkaan sen jäävän Diakonissan kaltaiseksi jäänteeksi, eli liikennöitävään kuntoon mutta vaille linjaliikennettä. Tarkoitus on myös lakkauttaa nykyinen 6T siinä vaiheessa kun 6 jatkuu Telakkakadulle. (Millä sitten tarjotaan lisäkapasiteettia Tallinnan-laivoille jää nähtäväksi, kun 2018 tienoilla sinne satamaan kulkee suunnitelmien mukaan vain yksi linja ja vain 10 min välein.) Erona Diakonissaan on se, että Hietalahden silmukalla on tärkeä tehtävä Jätkäsaaren liikenteen varmistajana. Sitä kautta pääsee Jätkään silloin, kun Kampin suunta on jostain syystä poissa käytöstä.

Fredan oikaisu olisi Helsingin kaupungin mielestä hyvä, mutta HSL:ää ei kiinnosta. Hirvittävän kalliiksihan se tietysti tulee kiepauttaa se ykkönen turhanpäiten Manskun kautta ja ajattaa Fredalla ja Albertilla vallatonta bussirallia. Voi olla, että pikku hiljaa ajaudutaan tilanteeseen, jossa Helsinki ei enää jätä HSL:lle vaihtoehtoa. Mutta odotetaan nyt ensin sitä ykkösen reittimuutosta.

----------


## 339-DF

Hietalahdenranta ja Telakkakatu hyväksyttiin ehdotuksen mukaan. Hienoa!

----------


## 339-DF

Hernesaaren osayleiskaava liikennesuunnitelmaluonnoksineen on Kslk:ssa 19.1. http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...nesaaren_.html

Liikennesuunnitelma ansaitsee vuolaat kehut raitioliikenteen näkökulmasta. Kaistaleveys on kautta linjan riittävä ja rata on kokonaisuudessaan omalla kaistallaan. Tässä on parannusta aiempiin versioihin. Päätepysäkki on kehittynyt korttelinkiertosilmukaksi siten, että silmukan keskellä on pyöreä rakennus(kokonaisuus). Pysäkkiväli on juuri sopiva, eli ei pysähdellä turhan tiuhaan mutta kävelymatkatkin jäävät kohtuullisiksi. Mutkia on helsinkiläisittäin vähän ja rata on muutoinkin taloudellisesti suunniteltu.

Pieni huolenaihe on se, ettei päätepysäkillä ole kahta lähtölaituria tulevaisuuden tarpeita ajatellen. Muistan keskustelleeni suunnittelijoiden kanssa siitä, ettei linjan 6 kapasiteetti yksinään riitä sekä Hernesaaren, Telakkarannan että Bulevardin tarpeisiin, jos tavoitteena on hyvä joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuus ja Railissa suunniteltu 10 min vuoroväli nykyisellä tai hiukan pidemmällä kalustolla. Tuo on kuitenkin helposti ratkaistavissa, sillä päätepysäkki on suunniteltu siten, että poistumis- ja lähtöpysäkki ovat erikseen. Sivuraide alkaa heti lähtöpysäkin jälkeen. Sivuraiteella on vaununmittaiset seisomatilat jo ennen lähtöpysäkkiä, joten asentamalla vaihde tuon seisomatilan jälkeen saadaan lähtöpysäkki yksilaiturisena kahden toisistaan riippumattoman linjan käyttöön, ja lisäksi jää vielä laituriton seisontapaikka lähtöpysäkin kohdalle esimerkiksi häiriöitä tai odottelevaa tilausliikennettä varten.

Nyt meillä on suunniteltuna moderni kaupunkiraitiotie Hietalahdentorilta Hernesaaren kärkeen. Bulevardi pitäisi ehdottomasti panna uusiksi ennen tämän toteuttamista.

----------


## Nrg

> Hernesaaren osayleiskaava liikennesuunnitelmaluonnoksineen on Kslk:ssa 19.1. http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...nesaaren_.html


Liikennesuunnitelmaluonnos löytyy täältä, ja kaikki liitteet puolestaan täältä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Hietalahdenranta ja Telakkakatu hyväksyttiin ehdotuksen mukaan. Hienoa!


Tämä vietiin vielä kaupunginhallitukseen. Se käsitteli asiaa 23.5. mutta päätti panna sen pöydälle.

Esityslistan mukaan tarkoitus on tehdä putkisiirtoja mahdollisesti jo tänä vuonna, kadun- ja radanrakennusta sitten 201718 siten, että rata voidaan avata liikenteelle syksyllä 2018. Tilapäisen kääntösilmukan paikka on täsmentynyt Laivakadun ja Hernesaarenrannan kainaloon nykyiselle parkkipaikalle.

----------


## Minä vain

Onko sitä vielä päätetty mitä tapahtuu linjalle 14 ja miten Hernesaaren liikenne hoidetaan yöllä? Ja mistä syystä siis ei vaan jatketa raitiotietä Eiran kääntopaikalta vaan rakennetaan rata myös Telakkakadulle Eiran ja Hietalahden torin välille? Kun Eiran silmukkaan tulee päättymään ykkönen, luulisi olevan halvempaa liikennöinnin kannalta jatkaa ykköstä siitä kuin kutosta Hietalahden torilta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Onko sitä vielä päätetty mitä tapahtuu linjalle 14 ja miten Hernesaaren liikenne hoidetaan yöllä? Ja mistä syystä siis ei vaan jatketa raitiotietä Eiran kääntopaikalta vaan rakennetaan rata myös Telakkakadulle Eiran ja Hietalahden torin välille? Kun Eiran silmukkaan tulee päättymään ykkönen, luulisi olevan halvempaa liikennöinnin kannalta jatkaa ykköstä siitä kuin kutosta Hietalahden torilta.


Alkuvaiheessa 6 kulkee vasta Laivakadun pohjoispäähän, joten eiköhän 14 jää ennalleen. Lopputilanne on tietenkin eri, mutta en usko, että sitä on kukaan vielä juurikaan miettinyt. Tuohon liittyy myös Fredan puuttuvan radan tekeminen *kun se on saatu, 14 ja 18 voidaan päättää Kamppiin ja eteläosa hoituu ykkösen oikaisulla. HSL on siihen haluton ja KSV myötäilee, mutta eiköhän se sieltä ennen pitkää tule silti.

Kutosen jatkon liikenne on yllättävän halpaa, sillä uuden radan myötä siltä jää vastaavasti pois vanhaa rataa. Se silmukka on oikeasti aika iso ja kohtuullisen hidas liikennöitävä. KSV oli laskenut sen niin, että kutosen jatkon liikenne on halvempaa järjestää kuin ykkösen, sillä ykkösen liikennöintiaikoja pitäisi laajentaa aika lailla, jos se alkaisi hoitaa Hernesaaren liikennettä.

Toinen syy on sitten kääntyminen Tehtaankadulta Telakkakadulle etelään. Se kyllä onnistuu, mutta on erittäin ahdas. Kaupunkiin tuskin halutaan uusia alle 18 m kaarresäteitä, kun vanhoistakin yritetään päästä eroon. Voi kuitenkin olla, että lopputilanteessa ykkönen on pakko jatkaa Hernesaareen. Sinne tulee sen verran reippaasti asutusta, että kaikkien matkustajien mahduttaminen kutoseen (ml. Bulevardilta kyytiin tulevat) voi olla vaikeaa.

----------


## kivisuo

> Toinen syy on sitten kääntyminen Tehtaankadulta Telakkakadulle etelään. Se kyllä onnistuu, mutta on erittäin ahdas. Kaupunkiin tuskin halutaan uusia alle 18 m kaarresäteitä, kun vanhoistakin yritetään päästä eroon. Voi kuitenkin olla, että lopputilanteessa ykkönen on pakko jatkaa Hernesaareen. Sinne tulee sen verran reippaasti asutusta, että kaikkien matkustajien mahduttaminen kutoseen (ml. Bulevardilta kyytiin tulevat) voi olla vaikeaa.


Täytyykö Tehtaankadulta päästä kääntymään suoraan Telakkakadulle, vai ehtiikö koukata Pursimiehenkadun silmukan kautta? Jos Tehtaankadun/Telakkakadun risteykseen tarvitaan kääntyvä raide vain toiseen suuntaan, sen voi kai silloin tehdä vähän isommalla kaarresäteellä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Täytyykö Tehtaankadulta päästä kääntymään suoraan Telakkakadulle, vai ehtiikö koukata Pursimiehenkadun silmukan kautta? Jos Tehtaankadun/Telakkakadun risteykseen tarvitaan kääntyvä raide vain toiseen suuntaan, sen voi kai silloin tehdä vähän isommalla kaarresäteellä.


Eihän mikään teknisesti estä ratikkaa kiertämästä Pursarin kautta. Mutta minusta olisi silti parempi etsiä sellaista ratkaisua, jossa ei tehdä turhia kiertoja. Tuossa tulisi kolme jyrkkää kaarretta yhden sijaan.

Jos Tehtaankadulta Telakkakadulle kääntyville vaunuille voidaan sallia kohtaamiskielto vastasuuntaan kääntyvien vaunujen kanssa, voidaan kiskot kaarteen ajaksi limittää siten, että kaarresäteet jäävät yli 20:n molemmissa ajosuunnissa. Risteys on joka tapauksessa valo-ohjattu, joten kohtaamiskielto voidaan toteuttaa valo-ohjauksella.

Mikään ideaali tuo risteys ei tietenkään ole, muttei myöskään mahdoton.

Näkisin, että nyt kannattaa tehdä ensin linjan 6 tarvitsemat kiskot valmiiksi. Kun sitten aikanaan Hernesaaren kysyntä alkaa olla riittävän suurta ja paineet kutosen tihentämiseksi kasvavat, kannattaa selvittää Tehtaankatu kunnolla.

----------


## Ketorin

Kivisuo haki jotain tämän sorttista?



En itse näe, miksi vaunujen pitäisi voida tuossa risteyksessä ajaa Tehtaankadulta kohti Hernesaarta. Se on niin kaukana tulevaisuudessa, että sinne kaksi linjaa tarvitsisi päättää.

Ihmettelen myös, miksi kutosella tehdään väliaikainen silmukka pari sataa metriä etelämpään, kun tuossakin voisi kääntää. Ei tilaa sivuraiteelle, koko tie rakennetaan uudelleen sinne saakka?

----------


## 339-DF

Kääntyminen Pursarilta Telakkakadulle pohjoiseen taitaa olla vielä ahtaampi kuin nuo muut. Ei tule onnistumaan. Sivuraiteen puuttuminen sen sijaan ei ole kynnyskysymys silloin, kun päättärille nähdään muutoin kova tarve. Rusinapuiston uudelle päättärille ei ole tulossa sivuraidetta. Tosin tuossa Pursarin silmukasta pitäisi kääntää kaksi linjaa ja sehän ei tietenkään ilman sivuraidetta onnistu. 

Satama-alueiden ratikat on linjattu toteutettavaksi etupainotteisesti. Siksi Eiranranta on aivan perusteltu ja myös kustannuksiltaan kohtuullinen välivaihe. 

Minua houkuttelisi linjan 14 päättäminen tässä yhteydessä Kamppiin. Hernesaaren kärkeen voisi ajaa pakettiautolla Salmisaaren malliin. Joka ratikalta saataisiin liityntäyhteys vain yhdellä pakulla.

----------


## vristo

> Minua houkuttelisi linjan 14 päättäminen tässä yhteydessä Kamppiin.


Ja tällöin se palautettaisiin linjaksi 36.

----------


## petteri

> Kivisuo haki jotain tämän sorttista?
> 
> 
> 
> En itse näe, miksi vaunujen pitäisi voida tuossa risteyksessä ajaa Tehtaankadulta kohti Hernesaarta. Se on niin kaukana tulevaisuudessa, että sinne kaksi linjaa tarvitsisi päättää.


Tuossa risteyksessä on aika paljon tilaa moniin muihin risteyksiin verrattuna. Jos rata siirretään Telakkakadun länsireunaan ei käännöksen pitäisi olla liian jyrkkä.

Hernesaari on myös sen verran kaukana keskustasta, että sinne olisi hyvä mennä yöratikka. Luonnollisin reitti olisi pitkin Bulevardia, Fredaa ja Tehtaankatua eli suunnilleen asutuksen keskipisteestä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:50 ----------




> Minua houkuttelisi linjan 14 päättäminen tässä yhteydessä Kamppiin. Hernesaaren kärkeen voisi ajaa pakettiautolla Salmisaaren malliin. Joka ratikalta saataisiin liityntäyhteys vain yhdellä pakulla.


Pakuun tuskin kesäisin mahtuisivat sadat Hernesaaren rannan terassille menijät ja sieltä tulijat. Kun Hernesaaran rannassa on tapahtuma, Kampista lähdetään usein tuulilasikuormassa. Muutenkin linjalle 14 on tullut nyt kesällä todella paljon lisää matkustajia.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tämä vietiin vielä kaupunginhallitukseen. Se käsitteli asiaa 23.5. mutta päätti panna sen pöydälle.


Hyväksyttiin kaupunginhallituksessa 30.5. Valtuustokäsittely vielä edessä 8.6. Valtuusto ei tällaisiin koske ja katusuunnitelmatkin olivat jo nähtävillä, eli kyllä se nyt sieltä tulee!

----------


## kivisuo

> Kivisuo haki jotain tämän sorttista?


Jotain tuollaista juuri. Hernesaari ei ehkä kovin pian tarvitse toista linjaa, mutta minusta varayhteyksiä ei ole koskaan liikaa. Ja tässä olisi mahdollisuus saada kohtuullisen edullisesti useampia mahdollisia reittivaihtoehtoja samassa rytinässä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Hernesaari ei ehkä kovin pian tarvitse toista linjaa, mutta minusta varayhteyksiä ei ole koskaan liikaa.


Olen teoriassa samaa mieltä tästä. Meillä vain on vielä sellainen ongelma, että vaihteet ovat matalauraisia ja Variot syövät ne rikki. Siksi niihin on asetettu 10 km/h nopeusrajoitus. Se hidastaa liikennettä aika lailla, joten nykytilanteessa kannattaa miettiä hyvin tarkkaan, minne näitä ratikkaliikenteen hidastetöyssyjä asennetaan. Valitettavasti.

Kun joskus päästään syväuraisiin vaihteisiin ja järkeviin nopeusrajoituksiin ilman Varioiden aiheuttamaa painetta, niin sitten kannattaa tehdä varayhteyksiä tuolla esittämälläsi periaatteella. Silloinkin, kun kaarresäteet jättävät vähän toivomisen varaa.

----------


## Minä vain

> KSV oli laskenut sen niin, että kutosen jatkon liikenne on halvempaa järjestää kuin ykkösen, sillä ykkösen liikennöintiaikoja pitäisi laajentaa aika lailla, jos se alkaisi hoitaa Hernesaaren liikennettä.


Mutta jos Fredan raitiotie tehdään, eikös ykkönen ala silloin kulkea päivittäin 23 asti.kuten nyt linjat 14 ja 18? Eli kannattaako tämän välivaiheen takia rakentaa Telakkakadun rataa?

----------


## 339-DF

Hernesaaren raitiotiestä on valmistunut yleissuunnitelma. Se tulee kslk:n käsittelyyn 31.1. yhdessä osayleiskaavan kanssa. Nuo ovat tietysti naimisissa keskenään, eli jos osayleiskaava hylätään, ei raitiotietäkään voida toteuttaa siten kuin nyt on suunniteltu.

Esityslista: http://www.hel.fi/www/ksv/fi/paatoks...1-31_Kslk_3_El

Tuolta löytyy liitteistä itse yleissuunnitelma sekä radan sijoitus katutilaan (liikennesuunnitelmat). Kantakaupungin paras raitiotie, josta todella kuuluu antaa suunnittelijoille kiitosta. Heikoin lenkki on Bulevardi, joka hidastuttaa ja tuo epävarmuutta. Ehkä paineet sen korjaamiseksi kasvavat Hernesaaren ratikan myötä. Toivotaan.

Yleissuunnitelmassa ratikkaa on verrattu myös busseilla hoidettavaan vaihtoehtoon, jonka liikennöinti tulee ratikkaa kalliimmaksi. Mielenkiintoista on, että ainakin tässä kohtaa on luovuttu H/K-vimmasta ja sen sijaan laskettu ainoastaan vertailu kahden eri vaihtoehdon väliltä.

Linjan 6 on määrä jatkua Eiranrantaan=Munkkisaareen syksyllä 2018 (1 vaunu lisää syksyyn 2017 verrattuna) ja Hernesaareen vuonna 2023 (1 vaunu lisää Eiranrantaan verrattuna). Aikataulujen suhteen kannattaa tietysti aina olla skeptinen. Itse en panisi vielä rahojani likoon tuon 2018 puolesta.

----------


## Huppu

> Hernesaaren raitiotiestä on valmistunut yleissuunnitelma. Se tulee kslk:n käsittelyyn 31.1. yhdessä osayleiskaavan kanssa. Nuo ovat tietysti naimisissa keskenään, eli jos osayleiskaava hylätään, ei raitiotietäkään voida toteuttaa siten kuin nyt on suunniteltu.
> 
> Esityslista: http://www.hel.fi/www/ksv/fi/paatoks...1-31_Kslk_3_El
> 
> Tuolta löytyy liitteistä itse yleissuunnitelma sekä radan sijoitus katutilaan (liikennesuunnitelmat). Kantakaupungin paras raitiotie, josta todella kuuluu antaa suunnittelijoille kiitosta. Heikoin lenkki on Bulevardi, joka hidastuttaa ja tuo epävarmuutta. Ehkä paineet sen korjaamiseksi kasvavat Hernesaaren ratikan myötä. Toivotaan.
> 
> Yleissuunnitelmassa ratikkaa on verrattu myös busseilla hoidettavaan vaihtoehtoon, jonka liikennöinti tulee ratikkaa kalliimmaksi. Mielenkiintoista on, että ainakin tässä kohtaa on luovuttu H/K-vimmasta ja sen sijaan laskettu ainoastaan vertailu kahden eri vaihtoehdon väliltä.
> 
> Linjan 6 on määrä jatkua Eiranrantaan=Munkkisaareen syksyllä 2018 (1 vaunu lisää syksyyn 2017 verrattuna) ja Hernesaareen vuonna 2023 (1 vaunu lisää Eiranrantaan verrattuna). Aikataulujen suhteen kannattaa tietysti aina olla skeptinen. Itse en panisi vielä rahojani likoon tuon 2018 puolesta.


Vihdoinkin H/K kustannuksista luovuttu! Hyvin tiivistetty, samoissa ajatuksissa itsekkin olen mutta saa nähdä mikä on Hernesaaren kohtalo. Hyvin suunniteltua raitiotieta tuo uusi osuus.

----------


## j-lu

On kyllä kokonaisuudessaan hyvä liikennesuunnitelma. Fillarit aina vähän kompromissi, että kaista vai klv, mutta Suomen olosuhteissa ja nykyisillä talvipyöräilijämäärillä klv on mielestäni parempi. Ei siksi, että fillarit sopivat sinne, vaan siksi, ettei autojen liikenneympäristöstä tule fillarikaistojen myötä liian väljä ja nopeudet kasva.

Noin muutenhan suunnitelmassa on käikuja vanhoista lähiösuunnitteluperinteistä, kun pääväylä on pitänyt väkisin taittaa kaarelle. Viivotin edelleen arkkitehdeilta kateissa. Sääli.

----------


## 339-DF

> Noin muutenhan suunnitelmassa on käikuja vanhoista lähiösuunnitteluperinteistä, kun pääväylä on pitänyt väkisin taittaa kaarelle. Viivotin edelleen arkkitehdeilta kateissa. Sääli.


Samaa mieltä tästä.

Jätkäsaaren katu"verkko" vasta lähiötä onkin, kun ei siellä ole kuin pari pääkatua ja umpipussinperiä. Hernesaaresta laskin kaksi ihan oikeaa kortteliakin.

----------


## Knightrider

> Samaa mieltä tästä.
> 
> Jätkäsaaren katu"verkko" vasta lähiötä onkin, kun ei siellä ole kuin pari pääkatua ja umpipussinperiä. Hernesaaresta laskin kaksi ihan oikeaa kortteliakin.


Tuossa on vieläpä ihme kuriositeetti, kun pienen pätkän verran Munkkisaaren ja Hernesaaren välissä kahden kadun kumipyöräkapasiteetti onkin puolitettu yhteen. Miksi tälläinen pullonkaula? Tilaa olisi kahdelle kadulle kantakaupungista saaren päähän saakka. Hernesaaressa hukataan tuo kahden läpiajokadun kapasiteetti kokonaan, mikäli koko "saareen" pääsee vain yhtä katua "mantereelta".

----------


## 339-DF

Täytyy vielä kommentoida tuoreinta liikennesuunnitelmaa sen verran, että siellä on mukana nyt toinen lähtölaiturikin. Viime versiossa oli vain yksi ja kaipasin toista. Kakkoslaituriahan ei tarvitse heti radan käyttöönottovaiheessa rakentaa, riittää, että kiskot sijoitetaan siten, että sen saa tehtyä myöhemmin, kuten Saukonpaadessa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Hernesaaren raitiotiestä on valmistunut yleissuunnitelma. Se tulee kslk:n käsittelyyn 31.1. yhdessä osayleiskaavan kanssa.


Tämä pöytäytettiin kahdeksi viikoksi ja hyväksyttiin 14.2. Seuraavaksi odotetaan radan hankesuunnitelmaa HKL:ltä.

----------


## Ketorin

> Tämä pöytäytettiin kahdeksi viikoksi ja hyväksyttiin 14.2. Seuraavaksi odotetaan radan hankesuunnitelmaa HKL:ltä.


Onko tätä nähtävissä jossain?

Pyydän anteeksi, etten tiedä tätä jo. Olisi kiva oppia löytämään nämä dokumentit suoraan sylttytehtaalta.

Toinen asia: sanooko tämä suunnitelma mitään, miten tehtaankadun pään siinä olevan nykyisen ykkösen päättärin kanssa menetellään? Tuleeko siihen esimerkiksi mahdollisuus ajaa pohjoisesta Tehtaankadulle? Etelästä?

----------


## hmikko

> Onko tätä nähtävissä jossain?
> 
> Pyydän anteeksi, etten tiedä tätä jo. Olisi kiva oppia löytämään nämä dokumentit suoraan sylttytehtaalta.


Tuosta linkkejä seuraamalla:

http://www.hel.fi/www/ksv/fi/paatoksenteko/

Kokousten vahvistettujen pöytäkirjojen ilmaantuminen nettiin kestää tyyliin pari viikkoa, muuta virasto julkaisee "päätöstiedotteen" heti, mistä käy ilmi samat asiat.

Tuossa 14. päivän kokouksessa oli poikkeuksellisen pitkä lista lausuntoja kaupunginhallitukselle erilaisista asioista. Kaava-asiat ja liikennesuunnitelmat ovat kyllä siellä perässä kun jaksaa kelata.

----------


## Makke93

Kävin katsomassa raitiotien rakentamisen etenemistä ja siellähän olikin uutta rataakin jo maassa. Pursimiehenkadun ja Telakkakadun sekä Telakkakadun ja Tehtaankadun kulmassa oli jo ristikot. Mutta nehän pitääkin olla kohta valmiina kun 1 pitäisi päästä normaalille päätepysäkilleen jo noin kymmenisen päivä päästä.

Lisäksi Telakkakatua Tehtaankadulta etelään oli rataa ja reunakiveäkin n. Ehrensvärdintie 24:n leveydelle asti. Pursimiehenkadulta pohjoiseen näytti olevan vielä paaluttaminen menossa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kävin katsomassa raitiotien rakentamisen etenemistä ja siellähän olikin uutta rataakin jo maassa. Pursimiehenkadun ja Telakkakadun sekä Telakkakadun ja Tehtaankadun kulmassa oli jo ristikot. Mutta nehän pitääkin olla kohta valmiina kun 1 pitäisi päästä normaalille päätepysäkilleen jo noin kymmenisen päivä päästä.
> 
> Lisäksi Telakkakatua Tehtaankadulta etelään oli rataa ja reunakiveäkin n. Ehrensvärdintie 24:n leveydelle asti. Pursimiehenkadulta pohjoiseen näytti olevan vielä paaluttaminen menossa.


Tuo kolmas kuva näyttää jotenkin niin hirvittävän luonnolliselta. Ihan kuin tuossa olisi ollut aina raitiotie... Kohta satamaradat kuiluineen ovat jo kokonaan unohtuneet.

----------

